# Late build E36 M3 transmission issue



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

From Bimmerforums:

http://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=48002

If you're impatient, skip to the last few pages. Also check out the "registry" here:

http://www.brazeauracing.com/tech/transmissions.htm

In a nutshell, it appears that E36 M3s built after 9/97 use a slightly different model number transmission from ZF. Over time, the spring for 5th gear seems to weaken or just give up, which causes the shifter to rest under the 5th gear gate when the car is cold. The problem goes away after 15-20 minutes, which is when most drivers will hit 5th gear. However, eventually some owners have experienced a total loss of 5th gear, as well as a lack of feel that could lead to the "money shift."

I'm going to check my shifter tonight and tomorrow morning, but my drivetrain is 22000 miles young. Curious to see if any of the other E36 M3ers here have seen this happen to their cars. Remember, it is most apparent when the car is COLD.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

Huh. Mine was built 9/97. No symptoms yet. ~43K miles. I wonder which tranny I got.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

JST's car is suffering from this (as he showed me on the run to Wendy's). He said that he thought that the CPO warranty would cover a replacement rebuilt trans.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

TD said:


> *Huh. Mine was built 9/97. *


Might want to check on that at some point. I wonder if there's a way to tell which part number tranny you got?


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *JST's car is suffering from this (as he showed me on the run to Wendy's). He said that he thought that the CPO warranty would cover a replacement rebuilt trans. *


It should. Definitely something to ask.

This kinda makes me nervous, since my warranty expires 4/30/03 and I probably won't have 30,000 miles on the car by then. Perhaps I'll give my dealer service department a call to see what they've had coming through their doors.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> *
> 
> Might want to check on that at some point. I wonder if there's a way to tell which part number tranny you got? *


I've been reeading the bimemrforums thread in another browser window and have yet to see a part number reference. Do you recall seeing one in there anywhere? I figure, worst case, I can get under the car and scan for part numbers. But I do have the ETK as well. I wonder what clues it might give. I'll check tonight.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> I've been reeading the bimemrforums thread in another browser window and have yet to see a part number reference. Do you recall seeing one in there anywhere? I figure, worst case, I can get under the car and scan for part numbers. But I do have the ETK as well. I wonder what clues it might give. I'll check tonight. *


I know the part numbers were in that thread, somewhere. The ETK may also help, but my copy is at home. Unfortunately I doubt there's any public info on a VIN cutoff for the new part, if one even existed...so you'll still have to crawl around your car to get the part number of the tranny unless there's a way to get a very detailed manifest somehow.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Yes - the SO's 99 E36 M3 @ 49k miles.

It did it all the time when it failed, started out 'worse when cold.'
She ended up with a brand new gearbox, courtesy of BMWNA.

My major concern is that the 330 supposedly shares the
same gearbox.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Did anyone find out which model transmission in which this problem occurs?

I have the S5D 200G in my car, I believe. This was also used on some E36 M3s and Z3s


----------

